# Installing blinds in apartment



## mtr_can (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello there. In my apartment I am installing blinds in my windows. I have already bought and installed some in my 2nd bedroom, they fit just inside the windows and I had them cut to the proper length.

I have to drill into the ceiling and install wall plugs, then put the screw into the bracket, through the plug.

I have got some of these plugs in, but sometimes when I am drilling, I get about 3/4 of the way in, and I seem to hit METAL and my drill just keeps spinning and spinning. To the best of my knowledge, I am drilling through plaster with a masonry bit on my hammer drill.


I don't like putting more holes then necessary and I've put alot there already. I am holding off a little bit until I get some answers on what I am hitting. I figured these buildings are built with solid concrete floors but I don't know.


We have little heater units at each window, is it possible a metal plate is protecting the wiring for such units? Then again they are not electric. My other thoughts were maybe these are I-beams or something. 

I have got a few holes drilled properly and actually managed to mount the blinds in my spare bedroom and they work nicely. I just want to finish my master bedroom and living room and this threw me off.


----------



## Gissle (Mar 29, 2012)

It could be rebar in the concrete, if you have a concrete floor.

It could be metal trunking around some wiring.

Have you used a detector to see if there is a power source there?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Won't your building maintenance folks hang blinds for you if you slip them a few? Do you have permission to be drilling the ceiling for the purpose of hanging the blinds? And why the ceiling and not either side of the window as an outside mount?


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

window must be tight to ceiling?? you could be hitting a metal stud since it is an apartment, metal studs are used in them sometimes


----------



## mtr_can (Jul 17, 2011)

I chose to mount brackets on the ceiling because I wanted the blinds in the window frame, and they run to the top of the wall.

I know I dont want to be drilling all kinds of holes and whatnot and ceiling is less preferable then the wall.. if I could have done it again I probably would have went that route and just mounted the blinds outside the window on the wall instead of inside on the ceiling. I prefer the look a little bit inside in the window I think it looks a bit cleaner.

When we moved in the windows were blank and that seems to be the standard around here, tenant is always responsible for their own shower curtains and window coverings. I suppose I could have asked but this is not my first apartment, its never been an issue putting your own blinds or curtains up. So I never even thought to ask.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fully understand the desire to inside mount. My windows are right up against the ceiling too. Certainly understand that window coverings are usually the tenant's responsbility. I guess what I was suggesting is that I would give you good odds you are not the first to want to hang blinds in your building and I bet it has been done before. It was worth $20 for four windows (on top of Christmas tip) to one of my building guys to just deal with the exact situation you face in my condo. I gave up figuring out what was up there, how to drill into it, and the job was done when I got home. 

If you continue on your own, my guess is you are hitting steel/aluminum and not concrete. If you have one, try a small carbide tip and see if it cuts. If you are hitting concrete, you will of course need a masonry bit. Seems to me the final bits, in the size you need plus concrete, not plastic anchors, could amount to more than the cashola slipped to the guys who have the bits and have done it before? I know this is a DIY site. 

Whatever you do, toss those cheap Chinese screws that came with the mounts in the trash and get decent metal or appropriate screws to go in the anchors.


----------



## Blindscanada (Dec 30, 2012)

*Blinds in Metal*

I would be careful when hitting metal in the window it could be important. I once (ten years ago) hit a wire and am still spitting sparks. JK. 

I would recommend paying your super to install the blinds. That way if something goes sideways it isn't your fault.


----------

